# NFS hot pursuit.



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

how much fun is this?!:devil: santa did well.:thumb:


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

It was between this and fifa later. Just made my mind up now! The Ben Collins ad had put me off before


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

just dont expect a sim. its just stupid, fast and fun.


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

love the section where you get to be a cop the police lambo is well hard to control


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

i've only done the cop career so far. the bentley is a bit of an old bus but the merc sls is brilliant.


----------



## Jai (Mar 16, 2010)

It seems a really good game, bought it a couple of weeks ago. But I only had one race and went back to playing COD Black Ops! Think I need to give NFS a bit more time!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

Wait till u get the bugatti veyron


----------



## JordanTypeR (Mar 13, 2010)

Mint game! Can't beat drifting round a U turn at 180mph, lol. Definately the best in the series for a very long time. Could do with my girlfriend allowing me to use the TV a bit more though!


----------



## admg1 (Mar 4, 2008)

My wife got me this for christmas but I haven't had a chance to play it yet.
I'm trying to get to level 30 in GT5 before I start on this.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

anyone fancy a game on XBL add me

drosc78


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Yup its pretty good :thumb:


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

I want Need For Speed Underground 2 for the PS2 again.

£20 odd still


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Got it for Xmas as well on my 360 enjoying it so far :thumb:

Actually enjoying it more than GT5 on the PS3.............


----------



## HeavenlyDetail (Sep 22, 2006)

This is fun 





!


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Got it just after a launch, a fun game. No sim but it's good for some silly fun, especially in cop mode.


----------



## Kenny6 (Dec 6, 2007)

Got it the other day, £21.25 :thumb::thumb::thumb:

All I can say is, how much fun and addictive it is. I have GT5 but I dont see GT5 getting a look in, until at least im quite far thru this!

Yes gt5 is a muh better sim, miles better, but for fun....:thumb:

Cop mode is ace!


----------

